# NH 851 round baler struggling...Help



## kibbie (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a tired New Holland 851 round baler. Hay is dry and slick, bale gets to about 3' in diameter and everything stops. Time to dig out. Anybody have experience with this problem?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Throttle down and shift up. Slow your engine speed to keep the bale from breaking up, but keep the ground speed up so you enough hay going to keep the bale from falling apart.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Also try baling with a bit of dew on the hay. On the springs you can easily adjust the inner spring tension. It has a u bolt type deal that you can move towards the front of the baler. This will decrease the spring tension, will not make as nice of a bale but will help forming a bale.


----------

